# iBook G4 adaptateur mini-DVI vers VGA



## -oldmac- (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini-DVI vers VGA pour brancher mon iBook G4 sur un écran externe, malheureusement il me falait un adaptateur mini-vga vers vga ... grrr

J'ai ouvert l'adaptateur donc je suppose que je ne pourrais pas me faire rembourser ... je veut bien l'échanger à qui à un adaptateur mini-vga vers vga pour mon iBook

Voila le récit de ma mésaventure qui m'a fait perdre 20&#8364; .... 

J'ai été trot c** sur ce cout là 

Voila


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Février 2009)

Aller ... personne n'a un adaptateur mini-vga vers vga, quelq'un qui à son iBook HS et qui lui reste son adptateur (ses mon derniers pas ver mon switch définintifs, ce serais pour brancher mo iBook sur mon 19" et profiter du 1440x900 ràce à Screenspaningdoctor) je lui échange contre mon adaptateur mini-dvi vers vga neuf, achetée par erreur 

Merci d'avance

OLDMAC


----------



## Trompe la Mort (1 Février 2009)

J'utilise mon adaptateur tous les jours, désolé, je m'en sépare pas
Mais il était fourni avec mon iBook, t'es sûr d'avoir bien fouillé ton carton pour voir si tu ne l'as pas ?


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Février 2009)

On m'a donné l'iBook, j'ai la boite d'origine et le chargeur ... mais rien d'autre. Sinon je n'aurais même pas posée la question et j'aurais pas achetée d'adaptateur.

Voila


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Février 2009)

Un petit UP


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Février 2009)

UP ? Personne ?


----------



## monsieur_main (12 Février 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> UP ? Personne ?



j'ai ça en stock, mini vga vers vga, cela dit je suis pas certain d'avoir besoin d'un mini DVI vers vga (j'en ai déjà un)

mais si ça peut te dépanner, pourquoi pas.

comment voudrais tu procéder pour l'échange ?


----------



## fisheye (11 Mars 2009)

Je crois que c'est exactement ce que je dois me procurer. Le besoin et une occasion ont fait que j'ai acheté tout à l'heure un écran pour connecter à mon Imac intel 1ère version. Persuadé depuis longtemps qu'on pouvait lui connecter un moniteur , j'ai fait cet achat sans plus faire attention à la connectique. Et c'est ainsi que j'ai réalisé tout à l'heure que j'avais besoin d'un tel adaptateur. Que proposes-tu? Je suis en Rhône-Alpes.


----------

